# Is The Media Wrong Again?



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I just returned from a visit to Europe and, while other coutries also are in trouble financially, there are some news stories now being carried in their media that have re-affirmed thoughts I've always had. One of those thoughts include the fact you can't improve the economy by cutting jobs, either in the public or private sector. In England, for example, economists are now saying that cutting public service jobs has further hurt the economy and created even more layoffs in the private sector as middle class public servants no longer have money and private business response has been to cut back on their employees as well. See the problem? The conversative British leaders are not yet ready to conceed this, fearing they may have to raise taxes again but the latest news coverage says they may have to as the public is now demanding action. Closer to home we see goverment entities and pols yelling we have to cut jobs to save money. Cops, teachers, firemen and other "high paid" workers are usually the targets (heaven forbid the really highly paid business executives be cut) and now we are seeing rising crime rates, rising insurance rates, crumbling public education and other results that will cost much more cash to repair when the resulting damage is no longer bearable. In New Hampshire, a state noted for usually conservative values, a poll published in today's BOSTON GLOBE, says voters now feel taxes should be raised to restore lost services. This could prove a problem for the usually conservative pandering pols in this state. It is refreshing that at least in some polls signals are emerging that perhaps voters are coming to their senses and realizing two things. First we need to maintain public services and secondly they can only be maintained and operate well if they are properly funded. And, for those who don't yet realize it, the money to fund service is raised through taxes. Before jumping all over me stop and think the U.S. has one of the lowest overall tax bills for our people than any industrialized nations in the world. Some people in other contries pay as low as 24% up to 48% graduated income tax plus national sales taxes and other costs while we complain obout our much smaller tax bills. I hear them complain less. Perhaps because know there those who make the really bigs bucks also have to bear the burden, unlike here, where corporations and the really rich pay little or nothing. Perhaps those in other contries also realize health care, senior citizen benefits and other returns on their tax dollars benefit a wider portion of their population, rather than the corporations, foreign countries, illegal immigrants, and an assortment of society freeloaders that will flock to any country that appers loose with handouts. I don't pretend to have all the answers but I think I am beginning to see through the debate and call upon thinking people to stop the tax cut and layoff maddness and begin to look at the overall impact of our attempts to correct a worldwide economic problem.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I would rather see a *massive* crack down on SSI and welfare abuse before we even talk about raising taxes. That system is FUBAR and I trust it is the _real_ reason we are in debt up to our eyebrows.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

The issue with taxes and more specifically raising them is that the way the system is here, it will be those of us who work hard to have a decent lifestyle who end up paying the most. If they can find a way to make the tax code more equitable, I'd be more inclined to entertain the idea of tax increases. But, as it is right now, approximately 30% of my income goes to taxes, health insurance, and other mandatory expenses. Add in all the higher co-pays and deductibles that I have been given because I have health insurance and that figure is closer to 40%.

I agree with LG, we need to crack down on the abuses in the system and the handouts. For example the EIC, I will never understand how people who have ZERO tax liability can get a REFUND for money that we have paid into the system. I resent any system that rewards people for having more children than they can afford. I won't get into all of the aspects of the system that I resent, because I don't think the server could handle the lengthy of the post and I don't have time to type all day.

The other problem that they really need to address is all the tax breaks to corporations and the super wealthy. They also need to go after the celebrity tax evaders. For example that idiot that won Survivor. Ok he went to prison, whoopdie doo. My understanding was that because he went to prison he didn't have to pay the tax. People like that should have to pay the tax, interest and penalties too. Then there's that moron Wesley Snipes and he's not the only one. Simple rule, if you earn it in this country you pay taxes on it in this country. It's not a hard concept. I just don't understand how I can get a bill with interest from the IRS for taxes that I paid (have the cancelled check to prove it) yet these idiots are allowed to skirt the law.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think most Americans would care about paying 50% of their taxes like you see in Scandinavia if the government actually used that money to benefit society as a whole.

Good free education, decent healthcare, good mass transit/roads, tax breaks for start up companies etc. are all things most people want.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Herrdoktor said:


> I don't think most Americans would care about paying 50% of their taxes like you see in Scandinavia if the government actually used that money to benefit society as a whole.
> 
> Good free education, decent healthcare, good mass transit/roads, tax breaks for start up companies etc. are all things most people want.


You are quite wrong. 50%? Not in my lifetime will I ever pay that or anything close to that, I would care quite a bit. What you are saying will never happen even at a 50% tax.

For some reason, politicians believe they are above everyone else and feel that they can vote however they like, just as long as they deem it "for the greater good". Our system is screwed, the pol's are dirty and weak, the programs in place are shaky and full of problems.

Our Constitution was written to give the people some of power to help defend against bad representation, but unfortunately there are many dumb-dumbs that don't see the light until it is way too late.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Eagle13 said:


> You are quite wrong. 50%? Not in my lifetime will I ever pay that or anything close to that, I would care quite a bit. What you are saying will never happen even at a 50% tax.
> 
> For some reason, politicians believe they are above everyone else and feel that they can vote however they like, just as long as they deem it "for the greater good". Our system is screwed, the pol's are dirty and weak, the programs in place are shaky and full of problems.
> 
> Our Constitution was written to give the people some of power to help defend against bad representation, but unfortunately there are many dumb-dumbs that don't see the light until it is way too late.


I'm not saying it would happen.

You are just reinforcing my point. If (that's the key word) the government worked like you see in other countries the tax issue would not be that big of an issue.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> I would rather see a *massive* crack down on SSI and welfare abuse before we even talk about raising taxes. That system is FUBAR and I trust it is the _real_ reason we are in debt up to our eyebrows.


*The likes of Ted Kennedy created this mess (junkies getting SSI payments etc). I am still baffled how so many in Mass thought this asshole was a great guy. The people in this state were duped for so long, and still are getting duped (re-election of Barney Frank and John Kerry comes to mind). Many in Mass elect these guys due to certain issues (pro-labor for one) and don't consider the WHOLE picture. *

*Guys like Tom Menino get re-elected over and over, spreading the same message (we will clean up Roxbury by giving kids jobs etc.......the people in these communities then put him back in). Year after year kids in Roxbury continue to murder each other because kid A lives on this street and kid B lives on that street. In reality, the Government is not a good job creator, the private sector is. Instead of blaming the parents (or lack of father figure etc) for producing gang bangers, Menino blames lack of jobs and employers??? America's inner cities and ghettos will never change unless and until the people who reside in these hell holes take some initiative and vote into office a different type of politician (Tea Party candidate comes to mind) etc........*


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I tend to think that if we just went to a flat tax system, massively overhauled the IRS, eliminated all of the corporate loopholes, and provided opportunities for businesses to flourish in America, things could get better. Everyone should pay the same percentage in taxes, poor and rich. If you make 100$, .gov gets 10. If you make 100,000$ .gov gets 10k. Then everyone can work hard, get taxed fairly, and support their families. Get rid of all the shadow taxes (read: DOUBLE TAXATION) out there, and go to a sales tax only system that only gives the state government more taxes when people are earning $ and spending it. Massively overhaul welfare. Random drug testing mandatory, and you will pay back a % of the $ paid to you by volunteering to do essential city/town services in your area. No need to hire overpaid hacks to oversee it, just 'promote' people in the system to foremen positions, thereby giving them an increase in what their hours count towards off-setting their benefits, and at the same time giving them job skills and management training to get off the dole as well as reducing the 'entitlement' mentality and allowing people to get back their pride and work ethic. 

A guy can dream right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> I don't think most Americans would care about paying 50% of their taxes like you see in Scandinavia if the government actually used that money to benefit society as a whole.
> 
> Good free education, decent healthcare, good mass transit/roads, tax breaks for start up companies etc. are all things most people want.


Fuck that....all I want from government is military protection, good public safety, keep the roads paved & plowed, decent schools, and pick up my trash. I can take care of everything else, and no way in hell do they need 50% of my income to do it.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Scandinavia _*had *_a good system , but like the USA uncontrolled immigration aka "parasites" have ruined their health care and schools.

when you have a humongous society with a common religion, mandatory military enlistment and a national pride in the country people are more likely to pay more taxes for the betterment of _*their*_ country.

much like this county years ago with a heavy base of European ancestry. Cristian values , a couple of world wars with mandatory draft and pride in America made this the best country ever.

what's going on now i have no explanation for.

Illuminati and the New World Order ?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> what's going on now i have no explanation for.
> 
> Illuminati and the New World Order ?


Greed

---------- Post added at 18:06 ---------- Previous post was at 18:01 ----------



Delta784 said:


> Fuck that....all I want from government is military protection, good public safety, keep the roads paved & plowed, decent schools, and pick up my trash. I can take care of everything else, and no way in hell do they need 50% of my income to do it.


They are taking almost that much now and look at how shitty things are across the board.
:stomp:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Scandinavia _*had *_a good system , but like the USA uncontrolled immigration aka "parasites" have ruined their health care and schools.
> 
> when you have a humongous society with a common religion, mandatory military enlistment and a national pride in the country people are more likely to pay more taxes for the betterment of _*their*_ country.
> 
> ...


Shhhh, you know they're watching us right?  I've seen those _Decoded _shows on the History Channel. That Meltzer guy has proof they are everywhere and always watching us.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

HistoryHound said:


> Shhhh, you know they're watching us right?  I've seen those _Decoded _shows on the History Channel. That Meltzer guy has proof they are everywhere and always watching us.


The KGB?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*The KGB? 
*_
well ,yeah those guys too, the CIA, it's all connected man !!! :shades_smile:


----------

